# RIP Berry



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

My brother's betta Berry just died.  He was a nice, not very aggressive betta with an off-white body, blue, purple and red fins. (colors of blueberry, rasberry, strawberry). I'm pretty sure he died of stress. RIP!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Berry. RIP Berry.


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks...


----------



## KandiiPanda (Oct 1, 2010)

Berry is a cute name, especially for that color combination
So sorry about your guys' loss <3


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

oh! that's so sad! RIP BERRY!


----------

